# Cincinnati



## holsteintater (May 22, 2004)

We are looking for a small farm (10+ acres) within 40 minutes from northern Cincinnati. We want a secluded property with a barn and fenced pastures, well water and a basement. We're prefer a newer home in good condition with 3+ bedrooms. 

I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi holsteintater. I live in Lebanon, Ohio. That's 30 miles northeast of downtown Cincinnati, in Warren County. 

I just wanted to put in a plug for this area. Lebanon is a delightful county seat town with a nice historic downtown shopping district, home to a number of fun festivals year-round, and with easy access south via I-71. The area around us is a nice mix of flat to rolling countryside with many small farms like you describe. It should not be too hard for you to find something here that meets your needs. There was a lot of building going on here a few years ago but that has slowed considerably, easing pressure on land prices.

I'm sure you are using the usual online resources for your housing search. A good one I use is www.huff.com. Their site has a nice map search feature. I just spent a few minutes looking and found a listing at 4960 Emmons Road, Turtle Creek Township, 45054, as an example. This is a 4 bedroom brick ranch with basement on 15 acres with a good-sized barn with loft (but no fencing that I could see), well water and septic, $235K. I don't know your price rance but that's a pretty good price hereabouts for this setup.

I am buying a house right now and working with Henkle and Schueler Realtors in Lebanon. I can't say enough for this agency and could recommend a buyer's agent in their office that has helped us a lot if you need one. [Too bad you aren't looking for a fixer-upper tower Victorian on four acres - I'll be putting that up for sale shortly - but that's another story.]

Not sure if you already are familiar with Greater Cincinnati but I would be glad to answer any questions about the area if you find something hereabouts. Also I am familiar with the Clermont and Brown County areas, having lived down there for several years, and might be able to give you information regarding that area too.

In any case, good luck in finding your place!


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I will also recommend the Eaton/Camden area, which is where I live. Lots and lots of farms, not much development yet. Camden is a cute little village and Eaton is a good sized town, complete with a Walmart and Tractor Supply. Lots of cattle farms, a good number of horse farms...good decent people for the most part. I love it here. 

I can't provide any specifics as to properties that are available...just that its a great area, with good highway access and not too far from Interstates 75 and 70.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mesa123, you live in Eaton???? My mom lives there! The farm I grew up on is located between Gratis and West Alexandria.
Sorry, thread drift.

You should check craigslist in the dayton/springfield area and also the cincinnati area. I've been watching real estate on cl and it seems like a buyers market. Most properties with that much land will have at least one private well and a septic system. If you want to have animals don't buy through Countrytime or any other sales place that has "deed restricted" properties. The state allows livestock on property of more than 5 acres but if you buy something "deed restricted" they allow horses only. I've had to be very careful about that in my search.

What kind of job will you be looking for? Or do you have one lined up? Sorry if that's more info than you want to give but some places around Cincy offer lots of good jobs and other places no jobs are available. Just a consideration I wanted to throw out, you don't have to answer my question.


----------

